# Flashlight-gun/gun-flashlight



## Ravage (Mar 11, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D99NHb6B03s"]YouTube - Magpul Industries SHOTSHOW 2008 Part 2[/ame]

Just imagine all the fun


----------



## phridum (Mar 12, 2008)

"Get's nasty, get down to bid-ness."

Oh brother.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 12, 2008)

That's pretty bad-ass.


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 12, 2008)

RAVAGE CHOKE YOURSELF!

Vid tag?!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 13, 2008)

rangerpsych said:


> RAVAGE CHOKE YOURSELF!
> 
> Vid tag?!



lmao, I was thinking the same thing!   I did not post anything though  What's that make me???:eek:


----------



## Ravage (Mar 13, 2008)

rangerpsych said:


> RAVAGE CHOKE YOURSELF!
> 
> Vid tag?!



How am I supposed to do that? :uhh:


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 13, 2008)

when you post a video you need to tag the post video..


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm just wondering how long it will take Chuck Schumer, Dianne Fienstein, Nancy Pelosi and Ted Kennedy and of course Carolyn McCarthy to put this weapon on the up coming new and improved AWB. 

As it stands right now this weapon would require possibly a CCW permit to carry it anywhere else but your own property.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 13, 2008)

Ravage said:


> How am I supposed to do that? :uhh:



Rav, when you open a new post box to the left of the title or subject line there is a drop down menu...choose the video prefix.  :)


----------



## Centermass (Mar 14, 2008)

Double post. Choke yourself first, then Do pushups. 

https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10163


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 14, 2008)

I was just searching for that thread, I knew I saw it here before...

5 points for the smiley face


----------

